# which calliber is best?



## Big D n Jack (May 12, 2012)

I'm trying to decide which calliber gun to get for my coyote hunting gun. Trying to decide between 22-250, .223, and .243. Looking for the one that is gonna be economicaly friendly, yet still shoot flat and be a good accurate round. Originally I was really dead set on the .223 but the more I read and look the more I am not sure.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

The .223 is going to be the least expensive ammunition if you do not reload. However the difference in cost in my opinion is marginal unless you shoot a lot. I would shoot the 22-250 or .243 over a .223 for yote hunting. I know there are a lot of folks that use the .223 and may disagree but I do not see the benefit of the .223 other than cost of ammo. I think the other 2 options are better choices. I think there are a few folks here who will agree that the .243 is more versatile than the other 2 options. You can use smaller varmint rounds or larger deer rounds. If you are concerned with fur damage I hear the varmint style rounds are good. If not I shoot the Hornady Surperformance 80gr GMX (factory load) that are not very bad on the fur. Range will be a factor if you plan to shoot P-Dogs or G-Hogs and you will be better served with the 22-250 or the .243. IMHO


----------



## Big D n Jack (May 12, 2012)

Does one shoot flatter than the other?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I am one of those guys that will choose the 223 over the other 2 because I save the pelts. The 22-250 and 243 are not as fur friendly as the 223. as for your question the 22-250 will be the flatess shooting IMO. Another one to consider is the .204 (my favorite) and is very flat shooting, but isnt good for anything bigger than a coyote IMO again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There aren't to many things I like more than getting a new rifle, That said, I D and P W have covered the bases on the more popular choices. If i could only have one of them (.204, 223, 22-250, 243) I'd choose a 243, UNLESS I was on a tight budget then I'd go 223 hands down. As Itz said the 243 is also a great deer gun, with the heavier constructed bullets if you go somewhere that it is legal to use a centerfire.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I know it wasn' on your list but I like .204. However, whichever caliber you choose, I feel the most important factor is knowing your rifle and its limitations and to have confidence in it.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

.243 as its almost as fast as the 22-250, at 3925 with superformance and 58gr vmax (comparable to a 4000 fps for the 22-250 both calibers in factory ammo) but out past say 350 to 400 yards is where the competition gets left behind. So it all boils down to use , distance and versatility.IMO


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

.204 much more fur friendly. Good option for coyote on down. It will zap p-dogs and g-hogs out there with the 22-250. I read that it will shoot with the 22-250 all day long but is better on fur.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm no help here. As you can see, I'm a died hard 220 Swift shooter. Not the caliber to be economicaly friendly. The guys are giving very good advice. What ever you decided, will be a good predator caliber.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its like asking if you prefer brunettes or blonde's.......................its all down to personal choice.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

If you well only be shooting at ranges less than 300 yards then I would prob go with the .223. Would you like to save your hides and what kind of ranges do you shoot at.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Good point!!!.......I like redheads......I tend to "shoot" farther with redheads!!!!LOL


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I prefer 223, but then again I shoot around 20 to 30 rounds a week. I also reload. For me it's a combination of cost to shoot plus life span of barrel.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Stonegod said:


> Hey what about the 22mag??lol


Speaking of choosing a rifle ??? What up wit dat ? Did you get one yet, I know you talked about one from your Bro...I was hoping to see pics.


----------



## MountainCoyotes (Mar 16, 2012)

.223 if ya gonna save the pelts but all 3 are good rifles


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

First get real, go shoot a target at a measured 300 yards. Everyone talks the talk but few can walk the walk the long range walk. I have guided a lot of people that could not hit a prairie dog at 300 yards. Not everyone is a long range shooter. How many predator shots do you take at really long ranges. Most will be at less than 150 yards. The .223 will handle all those 300 yard and in shots with less pelt damage, less recoil and much less cost than all the other choices. If you have to have a combo deer cartridge then go with the .243, however I have taken hundreds of surplus does and large feral hogs through the years with the .223 and the .55 grain balistic tip which most consider not a big game cartridge or bullet. Surplus brass, bullets and ammo are everywhere for the .223. Try and buy some 22-250 or .204 ammo in no-where USA. Nearly any box store, sporting goods or hardware store in small towns will have some sort of .223 ammo if you should run short. JMHO ET


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

I've really enjoyed tinkering with several varmint calibers, but I always end up hunting with and putting way more rounds through my .223. I don't have a .243 or .22-250, but with the above posts, you guys have me back into a "NEED" phase!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey we don't go there ! If anyone disrespects your rifle you let me know. I'll assure them *it* shoots just fine.

I've seen many 22Mags that will shoot *very* respectable.


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Remember this SG. Whether it be a mutt, or an AKC champion, the dog is only as good as the handler. Get a rifle and learn its capabilities and use it only to its ability and your mutt will do just fine.

P.S. Missed my chance at a gobbler this afternoon. Had a first in the field today too. A cow snatched my hat off of my head as I leaned against a post on the fenceline. Luckily she didn't like the taste of it.


----------



## Big D n Jack (May 12, 2012)

Haha I probably should have guessed but all these responses have me just as confused as when I started. I think I have narrowed it down to the 22-250 or the .223 I already have a couple of .30 cal guns so I don't need this gun to double as a large game gun too. Looking at some of the ballistics table I really like the 22-250 but I like the price of the .223 ammo. Maybe I'll just get both! LOL


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Big D n Jack said:


> Haha I probably should have guessed but all these responses have me just as confused as when I started. I think I have narrowed it down to the 22-250 or the .223 I already have a couple of .30 cal guns so I don't need this gun to double as a large game gun too. Looking at some of the ballistics table I really like the 22-250 but I like the price of the .223 ammo. Maybe I'll just get both! LOL


I like your thinking! Then you have to choose which one to take with you though. Back to square 1.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Big D n Jack said:


> Haha I probably should have guessed but all these responses have me just as confused as when I started. I think I have narrowed it down to the 22-250 or the .223 I already have a couple of .30 cal guns so I don't need this gun to double as a large game gun too. Looking at some of the ballistics table I really like the 22-250 but I like the price of the .223 ammo. Maybe I'll just get both! LOL


I can pretty much guarantee that if you are killing predators for any length of time you'll end up with both and then some before long.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Getting new rifles is addictive for sure. Like Don said you'll end up going with different calibers just to make sure. lol I traded my 22-250 and went with the .223. Then bought another .223 and another. I do miss having a 22-250, just not that gun. I'd like to get a .204 upper just because....LOL I hunt in the shotgun only zone so I don't even worry about the bigger rounds even though the .243 sounds like a great round. Good luck on looking as that's half the fun.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Most of us arent that smart!! LOL


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

40grYotePill said:


> Why not get a Thompson Center and buy what ever caliber bbls you want?


I would love to have one but I dont think I would like having to reload when doubles come in. It would be fun to shoot one for awhile and just see what the difference in reloading time would be between a TC and a bolt gun.


----------

